# Please Critique my best friend jumping.



## aerogeek (Dec 25, 2006)

ok, another picture. Same person different horse...









Sorry its blurry.


----------



## chicken (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks pretty good! She's not interfering with the horse, she's looking out towards the next jump, her hand position is such that she will be able to maintain control on landing. A few minor postion faults (foot turned out, hands a little high etc) will improve with practise. Tell her to do lots of gridwork concentrating on keeping her forearms in a line with the bit, look straight ahead, and toes pointing forward.
Nice folding, confident, and looks fairly secure (that's the main thing!)
Happy jumping


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm not one to judge jumping really, but along with the other points made, I would suggest straightening your back. It looks painful and unnatural in the second picture. The first one seems more relaxed in comparison. The first horse is also very lovely.


----------



## TudorRose (Feb 20, 2007)

I lik the fact that she is not interfering with the horses mouth how ever she is too far forward and has folded too much at the hip and her lower leg is to far back. You do not want your shoulders to get ahead or your knees otherwise you are out of balance. If either of these horses had stopped beforet ake off the rider wuld have been at risk of falling of over the shoulder. The amount of fold for this size of jump is pretty minimal. Only if the fences were about 4ft plus would she need to fold as much as she is.


----------



## proeventer (Feb 25, 2007)

Reins are too loose, 2nd pic the horse looks like it can jump higher that the jump itself. put it higher then your friend wont look unbalanced. she needs her head to be looking through the ponies ears. She looks like shes watching something else. If her head wasnt so high she look right.


----------



## storm_ruckus (Feb 24, 2007)

I like the first piicture.. very nice, as for the second one.. try sraightening your back just a tad bit it kinda looks very painful and funny but the first one if very good.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

First pic: shes over jumping, shes obviosly not conetrating because she's looking at the photographer, her toes are turned out.

Second picture: Is she posing for some raunchy pic or something is that why she's got her backside in the air. She's bending from the waist, her heels are up.......bloody awful :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## chicken (Feb 24, 2007)

*conetrating*

Kiki 
You are too harsh, and your spelling could be improved.
She is looking towards the next jump, not at the photographer. She is not interfering with the horse and is sympathetic and encouraging. OK its not Horse of the Year Show but I've seen worse.
Which side of the bed did you get out of?


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Kiki:
I don't want to be rude or anything, but that was too harsh. I don't know how to judge jumping, but I think she looks good in the pictures. Could you please be a little bit more careful with the words you choose to use? You don't want to hurt somebody by mistake. Thank you.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Sorriii.....

Thank you for asking me which side of the bed I got out of because infact I did get out on the wrong side.......ask anyone on www.phantomoftheopera.com ......I was a major beeatch that day and was having a bad day coz we had Sex-ed the whole day......And Im in no postion to be critsisng as Im new at jumping myself


Sorry


----------



## chicken (Feb 24, 2007)

That's a very gracious apology Kiki!
How about pics of us all jumping so we can slag each other off, it might be fun.
I'm not called chicken for nothing


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Kiki, thank you for the apology to aerogreek.

A friendly reminder to everyone that the critique in this forum needs to stay constructive not just negative, or the entire forum may be locked. If you are feeling overly negative about a certain picture that was posted for critique, then try your best to just exit the thread without posting your bit.

Remember, this is the internet, not real life. If you are having a problem or having a bad day, all you have to do is stand up and walk away from the computer to avoid hurting an undeserving persons feelings.

Thanks guys =)


----------



## proeventer (Feb 25, 2007)

can i just say shes on Critique theres no point in posting a msg if your gunna lie and says shes good it will encourage her to do the same and she wont improve. Truth hurts sometimes.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Proeventer, there is a difference between posting constructive criticism and just flat out ragging on someone.

Constructive Criticism is when someone points out something that needs improvement, and further describes how to improve themselves.

Ragging on someone is saying: " Is she posing for some raunchy pic or something is that why she's got her backside in the air." when just "Her backside is too high up in the air, your hip should be even with your shoulders." would have sufficed.

Read the stickied post in this forum for more information on posting with tact, not posting to insult.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank you Proeventer for agreeing with me....

I was simply giving as Proeventer said Consrutive critisism......... Im Aussie and although thats not and excuse we are notorious for being blunt.........


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

This board does not give exceptions to those in different areas of the world, mind you. Constructive and kind criticism is key. If you can not pertain to these request, please do not critique at all.


----------



## CowgirlKate004 (Mar 7, 2007)

A few little suggestions?

In the first picture, her hands are resting on the top of the horse's neck... try sliding them down just a smidge so that each hand is resting on each side of the crest, it will give her a little better release, and the horse might round a little more over the jump. Also, she looks just a tiny bit ahead of her horse, I do the same thing all the time. I have to sit back when approaching the jump, a litterally tell myself, "wait, wait, wait" so that I'm not jumping the jump befor the horse. Believe me, it will make a difference when you get to larger jumps! 

The second picture, she looks a little flat and stiff, maybe the horse was jumping flat, it was hard to tell. She is definitely ahead of her horse. Her heels look down, but her leg position looks weak. It looks like this was one of those jumps where you just kind of go with it and then say after, "what on earth did I just do?" your back should be straight, but not forced and stiff. Your head should be up, but not looking at the clouds... Always remember to look at the next jump, thats how I remember to look up and ahead, without looking way up. Again, I think this might have been an "oops" jump. Or maybe the horse took off to early, stretched to make it, and the rider was forced to just hang on for the ride. A++ for effort, but if not, then try focusing your legs to stay on the horse, always driving forward. Also, try to imagine your body is built with springs, and not bones and joints. Nothing should be stiif, nothing should be forced. Dont arch your back or shoulders, dont push your legs and heels out so far that you get "locked up".


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

CowgirlKate004 said:


> A few little suggestions?
> 
> In the first picture, her hands are resting on the top of the horse's neck... try sliding them down just a smidge so that each hand is resting on each side of the crest, it will give her a little better release, and the horse might round a little more over the jump. Also, she looks just a tiny bit ahead of her horse, I do the same thing all the time. I have to sit back when approaching the jump, a litterally tell myself, "wait, wait, wait" so that I'm not jumping the jump befor the horse. Believe me, it will make a difference when you get to larger jumps!
> 
> The second picture, she looks a little flat and stiff, maybe the horse was jumping flat, it was hard to tell. She is definitely ahead of her horse. Her heels look down, but her leg position looks weak. It looks like this was one of those jumps where you just kind of go with it and then say after, "what on earth did I just do?" your back should be straight, but not forced and stiff. Your head should be up, but not looking at the clouds... Always remember to look at the next jump, thats how I remember to look up and ahead, without looking way up. Again, I think this might have been an "oops" jump. Or maybe the horse took off to early, stretched to make it, and the rider was forced to just hang on for the ride. A++ for effort, but if not, then try focusing your legs to stay on the horse, always driving forward. Also, try to imagine your body is built with springs, and not bones and joints. Nothing should be stiif, nothing should be forced. Dont arch your back or shoulders, dont push your legs and heels out so far that you get "locked up".


I agree mostly with what Cowgirl said. 

Your friend doesn't have a very strong position, but with lots of practise, it'll get there. In the first picture, there are a couple mistakes. She is practically laying on the horse's neck. For the size of the jump, she should be upright and not relying on the horse's neck to keep her up. She should also be looknig forward. Looking to the side does her no good as she can't exactly see where she is going. She wants to look over the jump, which means you look forward, before, over and after the jump. Looking away will throw off your body and your horse. Her legs look okay, she has to turn her toes in a lot and remember to bend at the hip. Right now she is imply just standing up in the stirupps.

In the second picture there are also some mistakes. The bigges tone is that she is wayyyyyyy overjumping this. It's a teeny tiny crossrail, she looks as if it were 5 feet high. She really needs to sit up and not lay on the horse. Her butt is way to far out in the air and her leg has slid back a lot. She really needs to straighten up and take control with her body, not just throw it onto the horse.


----------



## Nikki (Mar 16, 2007)

Okay what I see overall...

She is diving up the horses kneck, when jumping you should maintain the contact tot he horses mouth so that when the horse lands you can get it onto it hind quarters and looking at the next jump immediatly! She needs to keep her shoulders back and keep her hands in almost the same spot as she did when she took off. 
Leaning too forward also puts too much weight on the fore of the horse making it heavier and lazier in front. So get your friend to work on shoulders back  Good Luck


----------

